# Softwarefehler verursachte Beinahe-Katastrophe



## technofreak (6 Mai 2003)

Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> UNSANFTE "SOJUS"-LANDUNG
> 
> Softwarefehler verursachte Beinahe-Katastrophe
> 
> Die mit einer "Sojus"-Kapsel zurückgekehrte ISS-Crew ist offenbar nur knapp einer Katastrophe entgangen: Nach russischen Angaben führte ein Softwarefehler zu einem absturzartigen Wiedereintritt.



ob die wohl Microsoft Software einsetzen..........


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Mai 2003)

DOS 6.6


----------



## Heiko (6 Mai 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ob die wohl Microsoft Software einsetzen..........


Wie kommst Du darauf?
Der Planet hat doch gepasst, oder?


----------

